# London's New Port?



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the britisg govt is expected to give the go ahead for a new port for London.the port at Thurrock will be capable of handling the largest container ships,the sites owner Dubai Port World,is expecting a final decision to be made in 10 weeks,
the likely approval for the port will be a boost to Dubai World Ports who aquried the site after it bought the P+O Co. for about 3.5 billion pounds last March.the port could be in operation by 2010.
what effect this has on the deepwater container termial proposed for Teeside remains to be seen


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

This must surely be the London Gateway project which is planned for the old Shellhaven refinery site at Stanford-le-Hope. Thurrock is a bit misleading as, from a Port of London viewpoint, it implies the area just upriver from Tilbury.

Phil


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

i just copies what is says the port in thurrock,essex,also"the govt.enthusiasm for the project will also be a lift to the thames gateway regeneration project an 80mile ribbon development streching from london to the sea" dom


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

dom said:


> i just copies what is says the port in thurrock,essex,also"the govt.enthusiasm for the project will also be a lift to the thames gateway regeneration project an 80mile ribbon development streching from london to the sea" dom


Yes Dom, I realise that you were only copying what the report said. Sorry if it came accross any other way. As we all know, it's not uncommon for the press to report facts incorrectly or ambiguously and I just wanted to put the record straight.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

no worrys,i just dont know how far they extend thurrock down stream,been up and down there that many times,i expect its down at shell/thames haven,dom


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thurrock.*

Hi, Shell Haven and Coryton is the eastern boundry of Thurrock for over the creek inlet is Canvey which I feel sure is in Castle Point. Shell Haven is downriver from Tilbury. The main holdup of the project is the road system. Ken.


----------

